# Cambridgeshire Forensic Science Service - Feb 16



## ReverendJT (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's a little history on the place from Wiki


"Originally the Aldermaston laboratory was known as the Central Research and Support Establishment and was part of the Home Office. As well as having a Forensic Laboratory it had research facilities where the Lion intoximeter was pioneered later leading to the pioneering use of the hand held breath alcohol roadside tester and the DNA national database was first worked on and initially tested on all staff and police forces to ensure its reliability. The organisation later pioneered the use of large scale DNA profiling for forensic identification and crime detection when it moved the facilities to Birmingham. This later enabled the launch of the world's first DNA database on 10 April 1995."


This was the final visit of our weekend, myself, Bigdirk, Piffblazer and 2 non-members headed back to our main target for the day. Having seen the double fences in person we were quietly confident we could get past them, which was only slightly stalled (and scratched) by a whole load of Hawthorns. Getting in was a little tricky but patience paid off and we were in. Disappointingly it was rather empty, although we only managed to gain access to one of the buildings so it's possible all the cool stuff in Urbex Devils (I got the name right!) thread is still there, however the power was off.

Here are a few pictures:



























I see you.










Definitely one for a re-visit, I'd love to crack that second building.


----------



## tazong (Feb 10, 2016)

This is the fourth thread i have seen in a row - these locations are amazing - just going to bang my head against the wall.


----------



## smiler (Feb 10, 2016)

Haven't seen tagging for awhile I thought it had died out, I enjoyed your take on it Rev, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice report and nice take on the place. Not good about the tagging, pretty juvenile stuff.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice one! Great pics and write up.


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice report and photos, I like the lighting on them. I agree with SlimJim, I thought UE wasn't about causing any damage?


----------



## ReverendJT (Feb 10, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> Nice report and photos, I like the lighting on them. I agree with SlimJim, I thought UE wasn't about causing any damage?



I agree, I'm personally against tagging but each to their own I guess.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 10, 2016)

Great shots of the place


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2016)

Glad you got there dude!


----------



## jackkemp1999 (Mar 14, 2016)

Went there the other day, felt a burning sensation in my arm, rolled up my sleeve and a had a huge claw mark on it, scary as hell, so we carried on soon found a mattress underground so not sure if someone is staying there.
We also found a generator so not sure if that can be turned on or not, also couldn't find a way in to the building at the back, not sure what it is, do any of you guys know, we found loads of keys and still couldn't gain entrance, there has unfortunately been doors and windows smashed which ruins the effect, definitely going back though


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice moody shoots, love it


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 9, 2016)

Great report! This place looks like a really good explore, with quite the history to!, shame about the tagging


----------

